# Try this



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Put the cursor on his nose and click it. Better be quick !!

http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats just bloody stupid!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think that's pretty cool !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Reminds me of school days long past, when you weren't paying attention you'd get smacked!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL That was cool!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey TNT...wellcome to PT. I live in Oak Park and Bones lives just west about an hour. Hope to hear more from you.

Mindless activities, building a world of thinkers. Were you aware the population in general is becoming more and more stupid.


----------

